# 1927 Chater Lea #1



## sbauserman (Oct 3, 2019)

My 1927 Chater Lea #1




Can someone identify the brake?  It has no markings of any type.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 4, 2019)

I love your bike!
Your brake is a BSA Central Pull Caliper, circa 1950.
Here is a picture of one on one of my BSAs




and in one of my BSA catalogs


----------



## sbauserman (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks.  I also found that BSA Paratrooper  Bikes from WW2 used the same brake.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 4, 2019)

sbauserman said:


> Thanks.  I also found that BSA Paratrooper  Bikes from WW2 used the same brake.





Hi, nice bike.

I should just say that, although the BSA 'Paratrooper' bike has centerpull brakes made by BSA, they aren't the same as these.

Below are pictures (courtesy Stuart Bray) of BSA 'Parabike"  front and rear brakes.









Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Is it a Chater-Lea? Or built with Chater-Lea fittings?


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 8, 2019)

Very, Very Nice!!


----------

